# How to manually close a slider stuck in the extended (out) position?



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey there -

I have this trailer down in Port O'Connor. The slider is stuck in the out position after years in the salt air.

Can anyone tell me how to manually close the slider? I think I have the tool in the trailer. Where is the receiver for the tool to close the slider? Any guidance would be appreciated.






Thanks
ATXSalty


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

It could be similar to this if you have electric motor drive. "Manually overriding the slide out" page 3. Good luck.

http://www.lci1.com/assets/content/...en_Slide_System_Owner_s_Manual__82_S0380_.pdf


----------



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------

